# L2850 starts when cold, not when hot? HELP!



## GSS (Apr 11, 2010)

My dad just pruchased a used L2850 Kabota 4 cylinder diesel. (1980's I think).

The tractor runs strong, you can work it all day, doesn't skip a beat. It starts right up when cold. But once it is running, if you trun it off, or stall it, it will not start. It cranks, and sometimes hits like it is going to start but will not.

This model has a gravity fed low pressure pump that supplies fuel to the injector pump, and also has an adjustable (thumb screw) meter that coltrols flow to the top side of the injectors using low pressure rubber hose which returns back to the fuel tank. If you take the return off of the tank and crank the motor, fuel is pumped through the hose, so I am sure that the pump is supplying enough fuel to the injector pump and top side of the injectors.

If you stall the tractor, wait 3 to 4 hours, it will start. 

Can someone please help me understand what can cause this thing to start perfectly when cold, but not when at opperating temp?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that my John Deere diesel shifts the timing from when it's cold out or from when it's warmed up. I would guess that that's where your problem lies, but who knows!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When was the last time the fuel filter was changed on this tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was also going to suggest the thermastat too. Supposed to be changed every two years. Do you have a service manual?


----------

